# "No pet" clauses lack teeth (Canada)



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Found an interesting read through a rescue group. I know there have been a few people who have had problems with pets vs landlords.

http://m.moneyville.ca/article/1298419--no-pet-clauses-in-leases-lack-teeth


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Apparently from what I researched a while back, a privately owned house, or apartment within the owners house, then yes you can declare it no pets, no smoking etc and it is legal and will be upheld. Multi unit buildings, the landlord has very little rights and cannot prevent tenants from owning pets, smoking etc and it is darn near impossible to evict someone even with a long history of other tenants complaining.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya I just thought of someone either here or the hedgehog group who was freaking out because her landlord suddenly decided that hedgehogs were no longer allowed, which was why I decided to post the link. 

In situations where the landlord uses scare tactics, knowing this is great. But also gives you a view into the flip side, of when the tenants are the horrible ones. This was actually a newspaper article(not sure which) but at least it's solid proof for the good pet owning tenants.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's some more information:

Q6: The landlord says I must either move out or get rid of my pet; Do I?

A6: Only if the pet is dangerous, causes allergic reactions or causes problems for other tenants or the landlord, must you get rid of your pet or consider moving elsewhere as per Landlord application to terminate tenancy based on animals.

Even if you signed a lease with a "no pets" clause, if the pet is not a problem for anybody they can not enforce it; such no pets clauses are invalid under the law.

You do not have to move or get rid of the pet unless the Board issues a written order to do so.

from: http://www.ontariotenants.ca/law/law.phtml#Q6


----------

